# Issue while building www/firefox36... maybe a gcc bug?



## Eponasoft (Jun 16, 2011)

Updated via portsnap today.

```
nsHtml5ElementName.cpp
c++ -o nsHtml5ElementName.o -c -I../../dist/system_wrappers -include ../../config/gcc_hidden.h -DMOZILLA_INTERNAL_API -D_IMPL_NS_COM
 -DEXPORT_XPT_API -DEXPORT_XPTC_API -D_IMPL_NS_COM_OBSOLETE -D_IMPL_NS_GFX -D_IMPL_NS_WIDGET -DIMPL_XREAPI -DIMPL_NS_NET -DIMPL_THEBES
 -DOSTYPE=\"FreeBSD8\" -DOSARCH=FreeBSD  -I. -I. -I../../dist/include -I../../dist/include/nsprpub  -I/usr/local/include/nspr
 -I/usr/ports/www/firefox36/work/mozilla-1.9.2/dist/include/nss   -I/usr/include   -I./../../content/base/src  -I/usr/local/include   -fPIC
 -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth
 -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wcast-align -Wno-invalid-offsetof -Wno-long-long -O2 -pipe -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -O2
 -fno-strict-aliasing -fshort-wchar -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED -O2  -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include -DMOZILLA_CLIENT -include
 ../../mozilla-config.h nsHtml5ElementName.cpp
{standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:6634: Warning: partial line at end of file ignored
c++: Internal error: Killed: 9 (program cc1plus)
Please submit a full bug report.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
gmake[4]: *** [nsHtml5ElementName.o] Error 1
gmake[4]: *** Deleting file `nsHtml5ElementName.o'
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox36/work/mozilla-1.9.2/parser/html'
gmake[3]: *** [libs] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox36/work/mozilla-1.9.2/parser'
gmake[2]: *** [libs_tier_gecko] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox36/work/mozilla-1.9.2'
gmake[1]: *** [tier_gecko] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox36/work/mozilla-1.9.2'
gmake: *** [default] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox36.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox36.
```


```
# c++ --version
c++ (GCC) 4.2.1 20070719  [FreeBSD]
Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 16, 2011)

Is OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS enabled in the port config options?  Check /var/log/messages for "out of swap space" messages, then turn off that option.


----------



## Eponasoft (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes, that was on. I'll make config it off and start from scratch.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 16, 2011)

To explain: enabling that optimization doesn't really make any difference in using Firefox, but it does make the build take lots and lots of swap space.  If there's less than 4G of swap space, it can run out.


----------



## Eponasoft (Jun 16, 2011)

Got it working.


----------

